# Trails im Reinhardswald



## roofrockrider (15. April 2014)

Hi,

ich bin ein paar mal pro Jahr am Ahlberg/Mariendorf und fahre mit dem Bike durch den Reinhardswald.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine wirklichen guten Trails gefunden.

Ich war schon am Gahrenberg, Staufenberg, der Sababurg, Tillyschanze bis zur Weser runter nach Hann. Münden.

Wer kann mir Tipps geben für gute und flowige Trails.

Gibt es auch gebaute Trails mit Sprüngen und Anliegern?

Gerne auch als GPS Track.

Gruß aus Hannover Martin


----------



## TB_KS (16. April 2014)

Hi,

bin letzten Sommer mal Hofgeismar - Sababurg - Kassel gefahren. Hatte die Route vorher mit OSM geplant und ein paar unangenehme Überraschungen erlebt. Wir sind ziemlich viel durch Unterholz gekrochen und stellenweise nicht gut vorangekommen. Viele der in OSM sichtbaren Wege sind seit jahren nicht mehr freigeschnitten worden. Wenn Du parallel eine Wanderkarte verwendest wirds vermutlich leichter.

Es waren aber auch eine Reihe ziemlich schöner Trails dabei. Es gibt einen wirklich guten um den Tierpark Sababurg rum. Da fährt man stellenweise nah an der Tierparkmauer lang. Wenn Du außerhalb der touristischen Stoßzeiten fährt, kannst Du auch mal im "Urwald" schauen. Hier ist es ziemlich verboten zu biken, wir sind mit viel Rücksicht und freundlichem Grüßen und absteigen aber ganz gut durchgekommen. Da ist Wanderermäßig aber viel los (WE und gutes Wetter).

Die Trails, die wir im tieferen RHWald gefunden haben waren oft zugewachsen und ziemlich anstrengend.

Bikeparkniveau hat das aber alles nicht. Ist ganz normaler Wald... so richtig flowig ist der selten. Uns ist auch nirgendwo aufgefallen, dass Anlieger oder Sprünge gebaut worden sind. Überhaupt gabs wenig Bikespuren und andere Biker haben wir auch nicht getroffen.

Vielleicht hilft das schonmal ein bisschen,
Grüße,
Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Butre (16. April 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine wirklichen guten Trails gefunden....


 
Die wirst Du auch nicht finden,gute Trails sind im Reinhardswald Mangelware.Wie in einigen anderen Waldgebieten rund um Kassel gibt es auch hier massive "Holzwirtschaft".Harvester wohin man schaut.Und was die verschonen erledigen die Wildschweine.Gut zu fahren ist der Weg vom Gahrenberg in Richtung Holzhausen,als Markierung ein umgedrehtes T.


----------



## roofrockrider (16. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten

Hab ich mir schon gedacht das MTB technisch nicht so viel im Reinhardswald los ist.
Man hat ja schon einen Blick für Traileinstiege bekommen 

Ich fang mal mit den Trails an die ich kenne:
(falls eine Veröffentlichung allgemein bedenklich sagt mir bitte bescheid)

*Eco Pfad *
Start am Buswendeplatz Ahlberg und dann hoch auf 394m
sehr kurzer aber feiner Trail zum warm werden geht in beide Richtungen

*Sababurg an der Mauer entlang*
rechte Seite feiner kleiner Singletrail mit wenig Gefälle
wurde ja schon erwähnt

Den Trail vom Gahrenberg nach Holzhausen werde ich das nächste mal testen. 
Ist der Einstieg leicht zu finden?

Das der Reinhardswald ziemlich zugewachsen ist selbst die Wege kann ich bestätigen
die Zecken wirds freuen
Selbst eindeutige Wege auf der Karte sind oft nicht passierbar

Man hat ja auch genug Alternativen im Landkreis Kassel

Ich war auch im Habichtswald und bin diese Tour gefahren:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=phffooooasztohud&referrer=trackList

Hat mir gut gefallen, kann man die Tour noch übertreffen?


----------



## TB_KS (16. April 2014)

... Kann man die Tour noch übertreffen?

Klar: Dörnberg auch noch rauf. Ist ja schließlich kein Kindergeburtstag. Dann werden die hm auch vierstellig,wie sich das gehört.


----------



## roofrockrider (16. April 2014)

TB_KS schrieb:


> ... Kann man die Tour noch übertreffen?
> 
> Klar: Dörnberg auch noch rauf. Ist ja schließlich kein Kindergeburtstag. Dann werden die hm auch vierstellig,wie sich das gehört.



ok Dörnberg nehme ich dann auch mal mit

Mir gehts aber hauptsächlich um Touren mit hohem Trail Anteil

*Gibt es denn eine ultimative Trailtour im Großraum Kassel?*

Der Habichtswald hat anscheinend mehr potential als der Reinhardswald

aber der Reinhardswald liegt vor meiner Haustüre und hat schönere Eichen


----------



## TB_KS (16. April 2014)

Such mal bei gpsies nach "Schmugglerpfad" "-Route" oder "Fulda- \ Fulletrails".


----------



## roofrockrider (17. April 2014)

TB_KS schrieb:


> Such mal bei gpsies nach "Schmugglerpfad" "-Route" oder "Fulda- \ Fulletrails".



Die Schmugglerunde bin ich schon gefahren aber an der Autobahn kurz vor den Fuldatrails habe ich abgebrochen.
Schöne Runde aber wenig Trails.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fccbakxjqxokjpha&referrer=trackList

Die Fuldatrails habe ich bei Gpsies nicht gefunden


----------



## TB_KS (17. April 2014)

Ich glaube "Fuldatrails" und "Schmugglerrunde" meint dasselbe. Wusste nur nicht unter welchem Namen man das findet. Es gibt alternativ noch eine Runde, die auf der anderen Fuldaseite zurückführt. (http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.55171.html) Die bin ich aber noch nicht gefahren, weil einige Teile der Strecke wohl unfahrbar sein sollen (Kommentare).

Die Trails in der von Dir verlinkten Runde liegen übrigens im Bereich zwischen Heiligenrode und Bonaforth entlang der Fulda. Der Rest der Runde führt vor allem über Forstautobahnen. Kenne hier in der Gegend aber auch kaum eine Runde wo der Trailanteil überwiegt. Wenn Dir das wichtig ist, würde ich vieleicht kleinere Runden oder Strecken wiederholen. Man könnte sich vielleicht was im Bereich der Förstertrails basteln wo man mehrfach rumfährt. Oder die Fuldatrails hin und her. Wenn man rechts oder links vom Bergpark am Herkules bergab fährt gibts einige schicke und steile Trails, da muss man aber ziemlch aufpassen wegen der Fußgänger. Bin ziemlich sicher dass unser Image vor allem in und um den Bergpark "gemacht" wird. Der Rest des Waldes ist nach meiner Erfahrung dagegen verhältnismäßig leer und konfliktfrei.


----------



## roofrockrider (17. April 2014)

Am Herkules ist es wie am Brocken im Harz das sollte man meiden wegen der vielen Wanderer, zumindest wenn man bergab heizen möchte.

Wer die Ruhe sucht fährt im Reinhardswald auf langweiligen Forstwegen.
Immer noch auf der Suche nach Trails im Reinhardswald
Es gibt ein Video mit einer Trailabfahrt vom Staufenberg zur Weser. Wer weiß wo da ist?


----------



## roofrockrider (17. April 2014)

El Butre schrieb:


> Die wirst Du auch nicht finden,gute Trails sind im Reinhardswald Mangelware.Wie in einigen anderen Waldgebieten rund um Kassel gibt es auch hier massive "Holzwirtschaft".Harvester wohin man schaut.Und was die verschonen erledigen die Wildschweine.Gut zu fahren ist der Weg vom Gahrenberg in Richtung Holzhausen,als Markierung ein umgedrehtes T.


Den Trail vom Gahrenberg nach Holzhausen werde ich das nächste mal testen.
Ist der Einstieg leicht zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Butre (17. April 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Den Trail vom Gahrenberg nach Holzhausen werde ich das nächste mal testen.
> Ist der Einstieg leicht zu finden?


 
Vom Parkplatz Roter Stock ca 1 km in Richtung Großer Stern/ Gahrenberg ,dann an der Abzweigung der Rundwege 2u.3 scharf rechts in den Wald.Nicht die Forststraße!


----------



## El Butre (17. April 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Video mit einer Trailabfahrt vom Staufenberg zur Weser. Wer weiß wo da ist?


 
Meinst Du das?





 
Müßte der X6 sein,vom Staufenberg nach Veckerhagen.


----------



## roofrockrider (17. April 2014)

El Butre schrieb:


> Vom Parkplatz Roter Stock ca 1 km in Richtung Großer Stern/ Gahrenberg ,dann an der Abzweigung der Rundwege 2u.3 scharf rechts in den Wald.Nicht die Forststraße!



So ungefähr oder liege ich da falsch


----------



## roofrockrider (17. April 2014)

ist dieser Waldpfad fahrbar?
Bin ja froh das es überhaupt Biker Im Reinhardswald gibt


----------



## roofrockrider (17. April 2014)

ist das der Staufenbergtrail?


----------



## El Butre (17. April 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> So ungefähr oder liege ich da falsch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 286529


 
Ansatz und Richtung stimmen,aber eine Abzweigung früher,also dort wo die Höhenlinie die Straße schneidet.

Der Trail nach V.h. ist richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flamingonuss (18. April 2014)

Der Schmugglerpfad ist immer noch so eins der besten Sachen hier - ansonsten außerhalb der Stoßzeiten mal Habichtswald und Co, aber möglichst konfrontationsarm, gibt viele Konflikte da


----------



## roofrockrider (18. April 2014)

*Beerenstieg*
Roter Stock Parkplatz nach Holzhausen
an der Straße entlang ist auch netter Waldpfad



Flamingonuss schrieb:


> Der Schmugglerpfad ist immer noch so eins der besten Sachen hier - ansonsten außerhalb der Stoßzeiten mal Habichtswald und Co, aber möglichst konfrontationsarm, gibt viele Konflikte da



Mit Schmugglerpfade meinst du diesen hier unterhalb der Autobahn?

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.55171.html


----------



## Flamingonuss (18. April 2014)

ich denke ja. die anzeige geht grad nicht so richtig.


----------



## roofrockrider (19. April 2014)

El Butre schrieb:


> Ansatz und Richtung stimmen,aber eine Abzweigung früher,also dort wo die Höhenlinie die Straße schneidet.
> 
> Der Trail nach V.h. ist richtig.



Ich bins noch mal 

Ist der Staufenbergtrail in der Karte richtig markiert?

Ist der Trail vom Mühlenberg nach Veckerhagen, wie in der Karte markiert, fahrbar oder wie so oft zugewachsen?
Dieser Trail müßte dann ja abgehen wie Katze wenn ich mir die Höhenlinien anschaue.


----------



## El Butre (19. April 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich bins noch mal
> 
> Ist der Staufenbergtrail in der Karte richtig markiert



Ja ist er. Ich bin ihn heute gefahren,bis zum Paulistein komplett frei. Danach etwas ruppig und zugewachsen aber noch gut fahrbar.


----------



## roofrockrider (19. April 2014)

El Butre schrieb:


> Ja ist er. Ich bin ihn heute gefahren,bis zum Paulistein komplett frei. Danach etwas ruppig und zugewachsen aber noch gut fahrbar.


Vielen Dank für die Info

*Kann denn noch Jemand was sagen zu dem Trail vom Mühlenberg nach Veckerhagen ob dieser fahrbar ist? (siehe oben)*

Dann können wir ja bald eine Trail lastige Reinhardswaldrunde vorstellen


----------



## El Butre (20. April 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> *Kann denn noch Jemand was sagen zu dem Trail vom Mühlenberg nach Veckerhagen ob dieser fahrbar ist? *




Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber es müßte der Bergmannspfad sein. http://de.geoview.info/bergmannspfad,32792718w


----------



## Flamingonuss (28. April 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja bald eine Trail lastige Reinhardswaldrunde vorstellen


immer dabei!


----------



## roofrockrider (28. April 2014)

Ich fasse mal zusammen:

*Ecopfad*
Start Busstop am Ahlberg

*Sababurg*
an der Ostmauer entlang

*Staufenbergtrail*
nach Veckerhagen

*Bergmannspfad*
vom Mühlenberg nach Veckerhagen

*Beerenpfad*
Roter Stock nach Holzhausen

*Osterbachweg*
vom Gahrenberg nach Holzhausen


----------



## Flamingonuss (28. April 2014)

und den Schmugglerpfad nicht vergessen - von Ks nach Hmü und dann über die Tillyschanze einfach direkt hoch zum Ahlberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roofrockrider (29. April 2014)

Flamingonuss schrieb:


> und den Schmugglerpfad nicht vergessen - von Ks nach Hmü und dann über die Tillyschanze einfach direkt hoch zum Ahlberg?



Wenn der Schmugglerpfad einen guten Trail im Reinhardswald beinhaltet dann nehmen wir den Trail mit rein

Wo ist denn der Trail genau? Vom Ahlberg zur Tillyschanze?

Hier gehts nur um Trails im Reinhardswald sonst wird es unübersichtlich


----------



## El Butre (29. April 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> .. dann nehmen wir den Trail mit rein....



Den Bergmannspfad kannst Du schon mal streichen auf den knapp 500 m. liegen vier große Baumstämme in der Quere die man mühsam überklettern muß.Der Schmugglerpfad beginnt in Niestetal,also im Übergang zwischen Reinhardswald und Kaufungerwald  und endet bei Hann. Münden.


----------



## roofrockrider (4. Mai 2014)

El Butre schrieb:


> Den Bergmannspfad kannst Du schon mal streichen auf den knapp 500 m. liegen vier große Baumstämme in der Quere die man mühsam überklettern muß.Der Schmugglerpfad beginnt in Niestetal,also im Übergang zwischen Reinhardswald und Kaufungerwald  und endet bei Hann. Münden.



Wegen 4 querliegenden Bäumen gibt man doch keinen Trail auf 

Ich gucke mir den Bergmannspfad, den Staufenbergtrail und den Osterbachweg nach Holzhausen das nächste mal an.

Bis jetzt sind wir ja schon 3 Biker die im Reinhardswald umher schweifen
Dann dauert das Trail einfahren aber sehr lange.

In Immenhausen habe ich auch Biker gesehen.Wäre klasse wenn ihr den Thread findet und hier mit mischt.


----------



## El Butre (7. Mai 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> ... Osterbachweg nach Holzhausen das nächste mal an...
> 
> .



Hoffentlich in einem besseren Zustand als momentan.Harvester und Co haben mal wieder fürchterlich gewütet.Wenigstens der untere Teil ist verschont geblieben.


----------



## roofrockrider (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn die Harvester einspurig fahren würden, wären es richtige Trailbaumaschinen.


----------



## v3lo (8. Mai 2014)

Falls hier jemand Interesse hat ich biete aktuell in Hann. Münden folgendes zum Kauf an:
*
GA Force Kilo Federgabel 350 € VB:*






*DT Swiss Laufrad 240s XR 4.1 whizz wheels Canti 736 Gramm - 60 € !!*

*



*

*Canyon Nerve Größe M mit Rock Shox Lyrik 100 - 160mm umgebaut - 780 € VB*
*




*
Bei Interesse einfach kurz Kontakt aufnehmen


----------



## roofrockrider (8. Mai 2014)

v3lo schrieb:


> Falls hier jemand Interesse hat ich biete aktuell in Hann. Münden folgendes zum Kauf an:





Im Bikemarkt wärest du besser aufgehoben.
Fährst du auch im Reinhardswald?
Es muß doch auch einen guten Trail vom Gahrenberg nach Hann. Münden geben.[/QUOTE]


----------



## v3lo (3. Juni 2014)

So jetzt habe ich die Teile verkauft und kann euch eine geführte MTB Tour mit dem Feinsten vom Feinsten an Singletrails in Hann. Münden anbieten. Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## roofrockrider (3. Juni 2014)

v3lo schrieb:


> So jetzt habe ich die Teile verkauft und kann euch eine geführte MTB Tour mit dem Feinsten vom Feinsten an Singletrails in Hann. Münden anbieten. Wer hat Interesse?



Ich bin dabei allerdings wird es Juli / August werden bis ich wieder im Reinhardswald bin.

Wo solle es denn langgehen?

Kaufungerwald?  Reinhardswald?  Bramwald ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votec-cougar (8. August 2014)

Moinsen! Hab den Thread hier gefunden... 
Steht denn die Tour noch an? Würde mich gerne einklinken...Neue Trails kennenlernen wäre super!


----------



## cschaeff (5. September 2014)

X3 Wildbahn von Bad Karlshafen an der Weser nach Wilhelmshausen an der Fulda
75 km gesamt mit gut 1/3 Singletrail-Anteil
Schöne Tagestour mit Einkehrmöglichkeit am Tierpark Sababurg


----------



## El Butre (6. September 2014)

Hier bietet sich auch eine schöne Rundtour an, von der Sababurg über Gottsbüren nach Karlshafen den X3.Retour den X14 über Gieselwerder zurück zur Sababurg.Auf diesem Abschnitt verläuft auch parallel der  Weserberglandweg den man noch alternativ  bis Hann. Münden fahren könnte.


----------



## votec-cougar (6. September 2014)

Joh...Hat mal jemand Lust den zusammen abzurollen?


----------



## clwi (27. September 2014)

votec-cougar schrieb:


> Joh...Hat mal jemand Lust den zusammen abzurollen?


Ich hätte Interesse. 
Bin jeden Samstag im Reinhardswald unterwegs und kenne mittlerweile einige schöne Strecken.
Ich fahre meist zwischen 2 - 4,5 Stunden zwischen 30 - 80 Km. 
Wenn du Interesse hast, schick mir bitte eine PN
MfG
clwi


----------



## votec-cougar (4. Oktober 2014)

Wo kommst du her bzw. wo startest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clwi (4. Oktober 2014)

votec-cougar schrieb:


> Wo kommst du her bzw. wo startest du?


Vaake, Morgen Vormittag für Ca. 3 Stunden


----------



## blubbblubber (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich klink mich jetzt mal hier ein... Wohne in deisel, direkt neben trendelburg... Hab mal angefangen mir nen kleinen hometrail zu bauen, ist aber sehr mühsam... 

Trefft ihr euch irgendwann nochmal zum trails schrubben? Hätte interesse an ner gemütlichen truppe...


----------



## votec-cougar (13. Oktober 2014)

Haben noch kein Treffen geschafft...
Komme aus Vellmar und von daher nicht gerade nebenan...


----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2014)

blubbblubber schrieb:


> Ich klink mich jetzt mal hier ein... Wohne in deisel, direkt neben trendelburg... Hab mal angefangen mir nen kleinen hometrail zu bauen, ist aber sehr mühsam...
> 
> Trefft ihr euch irgendwann nochmal zum trails schrubben? Hätte interesse an ner gemütlichen truppe...


Deisel ist quasi nebenan. Kannst dich gerne mal melden.


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## roofrockrider (17. November 2014)

Das freut mich das der Thread lebt,ich bin aber erst wieder in den Osterferien am Ahlberg / Reinhardswald.


----------



## Kampfgrunder (24. November 2014)

Soso.....
Noch wer aus Deisel der im Reinhardswald unterwegs ist......
Wo gibts denn da n Hometrail?
Noch nix gesehen. ....


----------



## safari85 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

In der Nähe der Sababurg gibt es noch nen guten Trail - dieser weist jedoch das typische Problem auf.... Teilweise recht zugewachsen.
Habe den Teil des Rundweges 5 mal blau eingerahmt.
Geht durch den Fuldebruch


----------



## holgiduke (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hat vielleicht jemand GPS-Daten von den Touren/Trails im Reinhardswald? Ich komme aus Oberweser und bin bisher meist rund um Lippoldsberg oder im Solling unterwegs, würde aber zur Abwechslung auch gerne mal auf die andere Weserseite wechseln . Also, falls jemand Daten von Touren rund um die Sababurg oder auch runter bis Hann. Münden (Tilly-Schanze) hat (GPS oder auch Karte), immer her damit!

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Holger


----------

